# How you wanna handle this one?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

12 vehicles total. The last guy completed the Wint but from the looks of the toilet I am guessing they will want it redone.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

More from the same one


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad to see there are still some money makers out there.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Since you don't have smell o vision just imagine 37 cats had the run of the place for 3 years. She smells even on a 20 degree day.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That job is a dinosaur. Don't see them like we used to.

I imagine the winterization guy found the best toilet and used it for his upload pics. Or from another house.

We bought a 30 year old tri level to flip about three years ago like that. Invoiced for the debris, wint and rekey beforehand of course.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

If you need a place to store that Audi, I have room.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That job is a dinosaur. Don't see them like we used to.
> 
> I imagine the winterization guy found the best toilet and used it for his upload pics. Or from another house.


He had to have been a crafty one! What I don't understand is why he stickered it?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They all do CL. We go in those dumps and an orange sticker is on top of a blue one, on top of a green one, etc.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> If you need a place to store that Audi, I have room.


That little Chevy SS thing is in great shape other than it has the doughnut on it. The Dodge Dakota is nice also and in Indiana it's easy to get the titles. I found a filing cabinet full of tittles. I need to play the matching game.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Either get titles for the cars or call the local junk car guy for 300 each.I see money i would want the cars and nothing else lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Either get titles for the cars or call the local junk car guy for 300 each.I see money i would want the cars and nothing else lol


I will store all the cars for 30 days and if no one claims them I'll get the turtles for the ones my mechanic says are worth it. The others will bring about 400.00 each at our local scrap yard. After the client pays me 300.00 each to remove them we will do ok on this job.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

There are 4 of these things loaded with tools. They may all be junk but my guys will be stoked.

THe Zero turn one of the guys will keep for some grass cuts. I'm not into keeping things but when it makes sense why not.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> There are 4 of these things loaded with tools. They may all be junk but my guys will be stoked.
> 
> THe Zero turn one of the guys will keep for some grass cuts. I'm not into keeping things but when it makes sense why not.


Hello,

We do trashouts. Can you please forward me a vendor application. 

Thank you


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just that snap on roll around is worth about $2,500 used....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here comes the homeowner now.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Home owner is dead it's all free and clear from the Sheriff's sale. Done deal. We are onsite working right now.


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

i could use that vacuum , do u ship overnight fed ex to the lovely state of RI?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

See thread for top ten items left behind in vacant properties.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> i could use that vacuum , do u ship overnight fed ex to the lovely state of RI?


I bet it would stink something awful if you fired that thing up! 

We will toss it in the trash along with these two. I bet the guys have already trashed them. I was up in the Effingham, IL area bidding some roof repair work today. 

We don't use vacuums so we don't keep them. I have a Dyson in the house and it doesn't have dog or cat hair in it. LOL!


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Hello,
> 
> We do trashouts. Can you please forward me a vendor application.
> 
> Thank you


hey PPP I see your in the PNW, where are you located ? were in island county, Whidbey island


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I will store all the cars for 30 days and if no one claims them I'll get the turtles for the ones my mechanic says are worth it. The others will bring about 400.00 each at our local scrap yard. After the client pays me 300.00 each to remove them we will do ok on this job.


Its a dirty one but it looks like a money maker to me.I wish we had them around here.LOL Good luck with it


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Hello,
> 
> We do trashouts. Can you please forward me a vendor application.
> 
> Thank you


I doubt I could afford a contractor such as yourself. I work in preservation. If you haven't heard it doesn't pay crap.

I would look into drive by inspections. I hear they are lucrative. If this advice gets you a yacht I will at least want to float around once while you count your money.:thumbup:


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*i never find any good finds*

all i ever get is trash and junk ya have to shovel out never nuttin good by time i get there everyone done stole it lol all the hack vendor before i get there but am looking for some work in ky around louisville or maybe owensboro if ya know anyone looking been kinda slow for me


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I doubt I could afford a contractor such as yourself. I work in preservation. If you haven't heard it doesn't pay crap.
> 
> I would look into drive by inspections. I hear they are lucrative. If this advice gets you a yacht I will at least want to float around once while you count your money.:thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I doubt I could afford a contractor such as yourself. I work in preservation. If you haven't heard it doesn't pay crap.
> 
> 
> By the looks of that toilet and litter box floor... it DOES pay crap...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do the lender a favor and bid an Asian squat toilet. Popular in rentals now a days, lol.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RiedlingConstruction said:


> all i ever get is trash and junk ya have to shovel out never nuttin good by time i get there everyone done stole it lol all the hack vendor before i get there but am looking for some work in ky around louisville or maybe owensboro if ya know anyone looking been kinda slow for me



Kentucky is busy as can be right now. I am heading to Owensboro and Utica tomorrow. Louisville will be tough for any contractor. That market is saturated with P&P guys and the NATS know they can package the Louisville volume with eastern Kentucky to force guys over into no man's land. We used to cover the entire state of Kentucky and it nearly put us out of business. All because we wanted that Louisville/Lexington volume.

I know I sometimes seem sour on here but I learned these things through experience.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had guys that would go thru debris and trash and would sort for auctions, sort for ebay, sort for craigslist, sort for scrap, sort for goodwill, etc. I'd say "Ok, good luck with that."
It could be one 40 cyd turd to me and the next Monday I'm hearing how they made an extra $xxxx etc off their "keep" piles.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I had guys that would go thru debris and trash and would sort for auctions, sort for ebay, sort for craigslist, sort for scrap, sort for goodwill, etc. I'd say "Ok, good luck with that."
> It could be one 40 cyd turd to me and the next Monday I'm hearing how they made an extra $xxxx etc off their "keep" piles.


No bueno that slows my job down. I had a guy that kept going through christmas and birthday cards I asked him twice to get busy and he kept doing it. Finally he starts yelling like he just won the lottery and comes up and tells me he found a 100.00 bill. I said consider it severance pay. Fired him on the spot. I'm not letting making nickels get in the way of making dollars


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've often wondered how many bux I've thrown away by not going thru every thing. 
Oh well.


I would grab the easy money for myself. I never had the volume many of you guys did so one clean out per week at my highest volume still never occurred.
I had to get all the easy money there way. 

Now we are wanting to move and have to toss all the stuff that didn't sell. 
I need to do a trash out at my own house. lmao


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I had guys that would go thru debris and trash and would sort for auctions, sort for ebay, sort for craigslist, sort for scrap, sort for goodwill, etc. I'd say "Ok, good luck with that."
> It could be one 40 cyd turd to me and the next Monday I'm hearing how they made an extra $xxxx etc off their "keep" piles.







I had jobs where the easy money gained me another $1000 at the scrap yard.

No way in heck I was throwing all that away. Here you pay per ton for what comes in. 
Then they sort it, recycle it and make money twice on the junk. 
Nope, not happening to me.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Must be nice- we have to fight tooth and nail to get the OK to keep a load of firewood removed for an ICC!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> Must be nice- we have to fight tooth and nail to get the OK to keep a load of firewood removed for an ICC!






Who is stopping you?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry- should have said "had" to fight- just in the past where we get an order to remove a pile of something for an ICC that the last guy left there, and rather than take it to the dump, (heck- wood they won't even take at the dump) we wanted to keep it (only thing to be removed, keeping it all). They wanted to not pay anything for the removal if there was no dump receipt.

Old situations, we don't play that game anymore.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I doubt I could afford a contractor such as yourself. I work in preservation. If you haven't heard it doesn't pay crap.
> 
> I would look into drive by inspections. I hear they are lucrative. If this advice gets you a yacht I will at least want to float around once while you count your money.:thumbup:


make it up in volume lol:thumbup::lol:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

If you were in Detroit, you could just drive by photo every house on some blocks- there would be a fighting chance that 80% of them would be paying jobs... lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> Must be nice- we have to fight tooth and nail to get the OK to keep a load of firewood removed for an ICC!


We have kept motorcycles, boats, cars, trucks, I still have a few trailers we haul mowers on that came from trash outs. I usually sell that stuff and use the money to buy new equipment or bonus the guys. We usually give a Christmas bonus and it comes from money we get from extra's. 

I have a job that approved yesterday through a direct connect with the investor. Lawn mowers hot tubs and other stuff. I sent a local scrapper the address and he will pick up all the metal so all we have to clean up is what's left. cut will cut my debris totals by 2/3 and he thinks I'm the nicest guy on the planet. No pics required just an invoice when it's done and immediate payment. I had to get down to $40.00 a cyd to get the job but that's actually still more than you keep with most nationals.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> Sorry- should have said "had" to fight- just in the past where we get an order to remove a pile of something for an ICC that the last guy left there, and rather than take it to the dump, (heck- wood they won't even take at the dump) we wanted to keep it (only thing to be removed, keeping it all). They wanted to not pay anything for the removal if there was no dump receipt.
> 
> Old situations, we don't play that game anymore.


The landfill here has multiple satellite dumpster sites scatterd in the far corners of the county. We dump our debris at the closest one of those every chance we get, no dump fees to pay there. No fee means no receipt. I have explained this scenario to my clients that require dump receipts and they typically respond with 'doesn't matter, client requires them'. I ask if they and their client would like me to forge receipts and submit them and the phone either goes silent or they say yes that will be fine. I then advise them to commit their own crimes, I will not forge a document from my local county for them. Right about that time they come up with this great idea that I can just go ahead and submit results without a dump receipt.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> The landfill here has multiple satellite dumpster sites scatterd in the far corners of the county. We dump our debris at the closest one of those every chance we get, no dump fees to pay there. No fee means no receipt. I have explained this scenario to my clients that require dump receipts and they typically respond with 'doesn't matter, client requires them'. I ask if they and their client would like me to forge receipts and submit them and the phone either goes silent or they say yes that will be fine. I then advise them to commit their own crimes, I will not forge a document from my local county for them. Right about that time they come up with this great idea that I can just go ahead and submit results without a dump receipt.





Good thinking, thats hilarious. 


I've been told in the past to go ahead and forge a receipt. 
One of the local landfills (city owned no less) makes it easy as they just use a generic receipt book with 3 to the sheet you can buy at any office store or Sams club.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

So do you just reduce your bill by the amount of things you're keeping?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

An arborist does not reduce his bill for the tree he cut down, loaded and hauled home, split, stacked and then resold for firewood.
Labor is labor.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> So do you just reduce your bill by the amount of things you're keeping?


  No. Although I've never had a job with 12 cars. Any little bonus goes to the guys. They can sell the stuff.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> No. Although I've never had a job with 12 cars. Any little bonus goes to the guys. They can sell the stuff.


I don't reduce my bill for any reason unless I have to. I'm here to make my company money not try to follow the Client's rules. The client doesn't care about me so I have to.


----------

